# If you have a DirecTiVo and R-15.......



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

If you have both a DirecTiVo and R-15, which is the unit you use most ? This meaning, connected to your main viewing TV or where you watch TV the most.

Edited to clarify the question.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Define "Main" unit.

The R15 is in my bedroom... and it probably = 35% of our viewing
I moved it there because I need to start using it more as a "user" rather then a tester. Plus it's harddrive clicking is so much more quiet then my R10 was

The DSR704 is in my main room... it is probably 15% of our viewing now from an SD point of a view... It is there, because I have a 200gb hard drive on it, and can record a TON of my son's shows, and he really doesn't care about the fatures.

The HR10-250 is in my main room... it is probably 40% of our view now... Anything we in DVR in HD, is on the HR10-250.

The H20 is the other 10%, I use that when I am watching OTA-HD Live (like baseball games, or just channel surfing), and use it to pump XM out over the outdoor speakers. (while the HR10-250 or DSR704 push content out on the TV)

My other R15 is in the guest room, and that is where I test out different scenerios that you all propose here... and stuff like that.

Edit
So now that this is a poll.. 
I had to vote DTivo because my Plasma is connected to the HR10-250.... 
Guaranteed, that will change the momemnt the HR20 comes out.....

Compare SD DTivo to R15 DTivo... right now, I would have no hesitation to pull the DSR704 off the main TV.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

I had the R15 in the main room and a R10 in the bedroom, the R15 only lost its spot due to the HR10-250 being HD and thats the only HD TV we have. If I did not get the free deal on the TiVo machine the R15 would still be the main unit. Until the HR20 comes out.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I moved the R15 into a spare room until just a week or so ago as having the same shows recording on both it had come to be much more consistant with the DTivo. As long as this new update does not cause problems I'm a happy camper.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

this is future reference, because after my last thread (Decision time) I bought a HR10-250, but Directivo will be used in both rooms (bed, and living) a r10 in the bed room, and a HR10-250 in the living room...Having one menu system is easier on my not so technology advanced wife, when the new Mpeg4 dvr comes out I will switch to Directvs menu!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

My guess, is the HR10-250 is going to skew the voting in this pole.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

yeah, I should also say this i prefer for right now tivo anyways hr10-250 or no HD dvr


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

stuart628 said:


> easier on my not so technology advanced wife,


You can update her with one of those new fangled models I hear.:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> You can update her with one of those new fangled models I hear.:lol:


Or better yet... get a second one.....

wait, we are talking about DVR units right... !Devil_lol


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Maybe a better question would be....

"If you have a DTivo and a R15 which one do you record {insert favorite show here} on?" In my case, Sopranos, Deadwood, 24 and Survivor.

My R15 is in my office. Now, as I spend 8-10 hours a day in my office I spend the majority of my time with the R15 tuned to NewsMix. I also have it set to record many of the FoodTV, Discovery & History Channel shows in the event I'm tired of news.

My "main" units are an HR10 and HDVR2 in the family room and the same setup in the master bedroom. All of my favorite shows....ones I cannot miss....are recorded on DTivos.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Or better yet... get a second one.....
> 
> wait, we are talking about DVR units right... !Devil_lol


can I get one at weaknees with upgraded parts too? :lol:


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

also, just by the two hours I have my R10 hooked up, I LOVE the two tuner buffer and the ability to switch between tuners, its a really nice feature the R15 should have in the future! Cant wait for My Hr10-250 to get here, I forgot how nice tivo is (again no knocks on directv, they are working on their stuff and I think with some user groups they could have a very very nice product, which I will upgrade to mpeg4 dvr when it comes out!)


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

The R15 is in the bedroom and we use it only at bedtime or when one of us isn't feeling well and is staying in bed. The D*Tivo is in the living room. At one point I thought that I might switch 'em when the software gets updated. I really like the GUI on the R15 better, the caller ID, the Picture-in-menu, etc, but my wife is really attached to the wishlist feature of the Tivo, and the Find By feature of the R15 is a mess. At least, the First Run vs, repeat problem has been solved, for the most part -- at least on my SLs (YMMV). Fix the Find By (to not search channels you don't get), and fix the useless history function and I may convince her to let me swap 'em.

If it misses one of her shows though....


----------



## Vegas (Mar 2, 2006)

3 DTivos hooked up. Theater room with the big screen, basement recroom and my office. The R15 is in the bedroom.

Without auto recording of suggestions and ability to learn my likes/dislikes the R15 (or any other DVR) can never be a main unit.

Vegas


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Vegas said:


> 3 DTivos hooked up. Theater room with the big screen, basement recroom and my office. The R15 is in the bedroom.
> 
> Without auto recording of suggestions and ability to learn my likes/dislikes the R15 (or any other DVR) can never be a main unit.
> 
> Vegas


Thats an opinion I DO NOT share. I despise the Suggestions and it is turned off on every one of my Tivo units.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I have both an R15 and an SD-DVR80 in my bedroom and 2 HR10-250's in my living room. They all get their fair share of a workout but the one with the least amount of Season Passes/Series Links is the R15 but that's not because I like it the least, it's because it has the least amount of storage.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

FLWingNut said:


> If it misses one of her shows though....


That's why you set the most important shows to record on both units...

For instance I have LOST, House, My Name Is Earl and Battlestar Galactica record on one of my HR10-250's AND one of the other units in my bedroom as a backup in Standard Def.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> Thats an opinion I DO NOT share. I despise the Suggestions and it is turned off on every one of my Tivo units.


And it's nice to have the ability to turn a feature on or off based on your individual desires versus being forced into a design some love and others....no so much.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> That's why you set the most important shows to record on both units...
> 
> For instance I have LOST, House, My Name Is Earl and Battlestar Galactica record on one of my HR10-250's AND one of the other units in my bedroom as a backup in Standard Def.


You have those on backup DTivo units? Not sure I understand that. If there's a problem with the guide data it will be the same on all DTivo units. If there a SAT problem it will be the same on all of your units. I can see using this between a R15 and a DTivo and I myself use this method when I'm recording HD OTA so I have my HR10 with the OTA HD signal but still have a backup DTivo copy from the SAT.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Dtivo is still in my livingroom and the main dvr the R15 is in my bedroom used for my shows that i don't care that i miss I still trust my Dtivo more than the other,but I do like the R15 and never really had a problem with it but don't want to take the chance with missing my main shows untill the R15 is a proven dvr.:grin:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> You have those on backup DTivo units? Not sure I understand that. If there's a problem with the guide data it will be the same on all DTivo units. If there a SAT problem it will be the same on all of your units. I can see using this between a R15 and a DTivo and I myself use this method when I'm recording HD OTA so I have my HR10 with the OTA HD signal but still have a backup DTivo copy from the SAT.


Well LOST, House and My Name is Earl all record on one of my HR10's via OTA. I have them also record on my SD-DVR80 just in case the OTA isn't up [FOX Has done this alot here locally lately]. As far as BSG I have it set to record on an HR10 and my R15 just in case.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> Well LOST, House and My Name is Earl all record on one of my HR10's via OTA. I have them also record on my SD-DVR80 just in case the OTA isn't up [FOX Has done this alot here locally lately]. As far as BSG I have it set to record on an HR10 and my R15 just in case.


Understood. FOX HD OTA here is very "iffy". Twice I had to go to my non-HD episode of 24 when the local FOX station just wasn't working.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Understood. FOX HD OTA here is very "iffy". Twice I had to go to my non-HD episode of 24 when the local FOX station just wasn't working.


Yeah, in the last few weeks my local FOX affiliate has been down more than they've been up I think. They also aren't available if you have an H20 and want them via MPEG4.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I can only imagine how many DTV customers call saying "hey I didn't get 24 last night on HD, what's the deal". Then the CSR really has nothing to say. Cuz the CSR doesn't know that local Fox HD channel went down and wasn't broadcasting HD as it happens again and again all over....and not just FOX.

Anyone reading this....if you have "important" shows that you have SPs setup on for OTA HD or HD MPEG4 remember an important fact.....the stations themselves have problems from time to time with HD as that's "new S*it". If your show is important to you or your loved ones, make sure you also have it setup on another DVR on a non-HD channel. And if your backup is an R15, you may want to consider backing that up on a DTivo.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> And it's nice to have the ability to turn a feature on or off based on your individual desires versus being forced into a design some love and others....no so much.


I cannot disagree with that statement. Choices are a good thing. I do not however think that it cannot be a main DVR without this feature.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> I cannot disagree with that statement. Choices are a good thing. I do not however think that it cannot be a main DVR without this feature.


  

Holy triple negative Batman!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> Holy triple negative Batman!


Why is that? Because I think having a choice is a good thing but this specific thing is not something that would make or break a DVR being my Main DVR in my eyes?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Clint, it was how you typed your sentence.

cannot
do not
cannot

Triple negative


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> I *do not* however think that it *cannot* be a main DVR *without* this feature.


Actually it was the "do not - cannot - without" combo in the last sentance. :lol:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> Actually it was the "do not - cannot - without" combo in the last sentance. :lol:


Ya so my grammar sucks at times.  I was doing some coding, looking here and sitting on conference call. Suprised it made any sense at all and didn't contain any of the code I was supposed to be putting in the other window. Then I would have been annoyed that my code wouldn't compile.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I've never been annoyed when my code didn't fail to not compile. Or something like that.


----------



## Sknzfan (Aug 26, 2006)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE the D* TIVO..although I Probably didn't give the R15 much of a Chance..moved it to the Playroom...my Oldest Daughter Loves it !


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for bumping this. I can now vote.


----------

